# Claim government rebate for a newely purchased TV, Clothes Dryer Or Fridge [VIC only]



## easy (Sep 29, 2014)

As part of the Victorian Government Energy Efficiency Target (VEET) scheme all residents in the state of Victoria that have purchased Televisions, Fridges or Clothes Dryers in 2014 are eligible to claim a cash back/rebate.

We are pleased to inform you that there are over 1750 TV models eligible for a Government Rebate with the new 197 eligible models added recently

Example of new models:

Samsung: UA48H5003AW, UA40H5003AW, UA75H6400AW

LG: 60LB5610-TC, 55LB5610-TC, 65LB7500-TE

Sony: KDL-40W600B, KDL-65W850A

Panasonic: TH-L55WT60Z, TH-L55DT60Z, TH-L55ET60Z

Teac: LE5851FH3D, LE5094FH3D

Don’t miss out on this great opportunity!!!

For more information please visit our website: 

Easy Rebates - Receive Government Rebates for Energy Efficient Appliances

Team at Easy Rebates

EasyRebates. com. au


----------



## juddyalex (Oct 18, 2017)

Great information it is helpful for me i need this thanks


----------

